# Genialer Marketing-Move



## Ascían (25. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab grad auf WHA diesen Thread entdeckt, und musste wirklich arg lachen. Da hat Mythic doch tatsächlich auf vielen relevanten englischen WoW-Seiten großflächige Warhammer-Banner geschaltet, und manche der WoW-Spieler gehen in Nerdrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde diesen Coup richtig gelungen, sogar im offiziellen WoW-Forum wird heiss darüber diskutiert. Damit dürfte Mythic seine Ziele schon mehr als erreicht haben..


Seiten mit WAR-Werbung:

http://www.wowhead.com EDIT: Das Banner wurde entfernt.

http://www.wowwiki.com

http://wowinterface.com


Wie findet ihr diesen Ninja-Move? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Forenansicht von WoWhead, screenshot by Irn-Bru: 

http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/5455/utennavnk.jpg

Ich fand diese Aktion witzig, die meisten WoW-Spieler empfandens scheinbar aber als tätlichen Angriff.
Schade.


----------



## shronk (25. März 2009)

Muha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sneaky, sneaky...

I like 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (25. März 2009)

Die sollten die Energie lieber in die Bugs stecken die sich mit letzen Patch aufgetan haben den wenn nicht bald ein fix kommt  dan werden sie mehr Leute verlieren als das sie durch die Werbung finden können. Und vorallem Leute die jetzt anfagen oder sich de Trial angucken werden sicher die Questbug sehr lustig finden oder wenn sie eine Petklasse anfangen werden sie erst recht nicht lang spielen.


----------



## i2lurchi (25. März 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Damit dürfte Mythic seine Ziele schon mehr als erreicht haben..


öhm? welche ziele?
Ein paar privaten Seiten Geld geben, damit auf den meist besuchten WoW-Seiten WAR-Werbung ist? wtF? Wen soll den das interessieren, oder wie erbärmlich muss das Spiel dann sein?

btw^^ adblock plus FTW


edit: das is wirklich das Erbärmlichste, das ich je gesehen habe^^


----------



## Arazel (25. März 2009)

naja, blizzard hats beim release von warhammer vorgemacht (wardb) und mythic "rächt" sich jetzt dafür *gg*


----------



## everblue (25. März 2009)

Jo und ? Marketing völlig normal. Wo lebt ihr ?


----------



## Irn-Bru (25. März 2009)

Noch besser würde es kommen wenn die WAR Werbung auf der Wow HP erscheinen würde, wie vor kurzem die Goldwerbung auf der WoW HP, man würde ich lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




auch sehr geil:
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/5455/utennavnk.jpg


wie sie alle in Panik ausbrechen und Angst um ihren Liebling haben


----------



## Thurgom (25. März 2009)

everblue schrieb:


> Jo und ? Marketing völlig normal. Wo lebt ihr ?



/signed

Aber manche denken, sie müssten überall ihre schwachsinnigen Kommentare abgeben, @i2lurchi :S


----------



## Gortek (25. März 2009)

Werbung zu machen ist nun mal das A und O eines erfolgreichen Produktes, also völlig normal. Würde mich nur interessieren, was sie dafür hinblättern mussten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## Thront (25. März 2009)

hehe .. da lacht das slayerherz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (25. März 2009)

Also ich find es genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Michael


----------



## Aero_one (25. März 2009)

i2lurchi schrieb:


> öhm? welche ziele?
> Ein paar privaten Seiten Geld geben, damit auf den meist besuchten WoW-Seiten WAR-Werbung ist? wtF? Wen soll den das interessieren, oder wie erbärmlich muss das Spiel dann sein?
> btw^^ adblock plus FTW
> edit: das is wirklich das Erbärmlichste, das ich je gesehen habe^^



Sorry ... aber *facepalm* 

Ich denke kaum, das es Mythic darum ging Leute über diese Seiten zu War zu "locken" ... sondern einfach nochmal zu erinnern "Hallo, wir sind auch noch da ... und hey wir haben jetzt einen 10 Tage Gästeacc"

Wie man sich darüber so aufregen kann... kind of strange...

"I like meat"
"I don´t like it"
" WHAT ???"
"I prefer vegetables"
"OMFG !!! N00B !!! I KILL YOU " 

Naja ... Wow´ler unter sich. Ich finde die Aktion lustig ... und wie man sieht hat diese Werbung auch ihren Sinn erfüllt. Jeder spricht über War ...


----------



## HGVermillion (25. März 2009)

Ich grins gerade sehr breit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (25. März 2009)

i2lurchi schrieb:


> öhm? welche ziele?
> edit: das is wirklich das Erbärmlichste, das ich je gesehen habe^^



Ja, muss ich zustimmen. Allerdings mein ich wahrscheinlich was anderes als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erinnert mich frappierend an Zwölfjährige, die Gute Zeiten, Schlechte Zeiten GAANZ TOLL =))), aber Marienhof GAANZ SHICE =((( finden.


----------



## Lari (25. März 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt sehr genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atreymoo (25. März 2009)

Warhammer macht seinen Namen , mit dieser Aktion alle Ehre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .
Und alle die darüber rumwhinen , outen sich als Fanboyz .
( Warum ? Liegt doch klar auf der Hand , normale Menschen grinsen darüber und Fanboyz
sehen darin einen Angriff auf die Menschenrechte)
Gott ...Mythic , du hast meinen Tag damit versüßt .


----------



## Stancer (25. März 2009)

Genial vielleicht nicht nur logisch.

Immerhin sind beides Spiele aus dem MMO Genre und WoW hat da nunmal die größte Spielerbasis. Es ist wesentlich leichter einen MMO Spieler von einem MMO zu einem anderen zu holen als komplett Genrefremde anzuwerben.

Also ist der beste Weg, indem man Werbung auf WoW Seiten schaltet. Man erreicht dort eigentlich nur Spieler des MMO Genres und gleichzeitig auch noch sehr viele auf einmal.

Das sich die WoW´ler darüber so aufregen ist wie immer absolut lächerlich. Die wollen ihre Fanseiten und Datenbanken umsonst nutzen aber die Seiten dürfen dann keine Werbung für andere Spiele schalten ? Typisches Fanboy gerede.

Die Seiten müssen sich irgendwie finanzieren und es bleibt dem Spieler überlassen ob er auf das Banner klickt oder nicht. Ich ignorier Banner normalerweise, sofern ich sie nicht erobern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtglanz (25. März 2009)

Find ich total geil, ne Spitzen Idee!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shronk (25. März 2009)

Hey und ich denk, viele wow-ler sind grad total gelangweilt, gehn da hin und sehn: oh, 10-Tage Testversion... Das wollt ich eh mal testen... Naja, was solls, bei wow verpasss ich im mom eh grad nix. *klick* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Katalmacht: haste wirklich das Gefühl, dass bei Mythic NUR programmierer Arbeiten? Haste das Gefühl dass das jetzt programmierer gemalt und aufgeschalten haben? Dazu gibts natürlich Abteilungen...


----------



## Pente (25. März 2009)

Das zeigt leider nur mal wieder eins: jeder Mensch hat seinen Preis. Geld regiert nunmal die Welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (25. März 2009)

Mhm, ich denke auch, dass dort recht viel Geld geflossen sein muss, denn die Seiten müssen hinterher mit dem Konsequenzen leben und jeder der die WoW-Community auch nur annähernd kennt weiß, dass sie solche Dinge gerne hochschaukelt (wohl gemerkt nicht alle... es müssen sich ja nur 50 Leute aufregen und kräftig Radau machen, damit man es wahr nimmt).

Dennoch eine nette und logische Idee, auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass man durch den Banner wirklich wen zu WAR lockt. Das Spiel sollte in diesen Kreisen eigentlich bekannt genug sein.


----------



## Gumja (25. März 2009)

Ich denke, wenn sie den Vorspann des Spieles als Werbetrailer im TV laufen lassen würden und zum Abschluss stände dort dann :"Jetzt 10 Tage kostenlos testen"... würde das ne Ecke mehr bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (25. März 2009)

Gumja schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenn sie den Vorspann des Spieles als Werbetrailer im TV laufen lassen würden und zum Abschluss stände dort dann :"Jetzt 10 Tage kostenlos testen"... würde das ne Ecke mehr bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber auch eine ganze Ecke mehr kosten. Sendezeit im Fernsehn ist verdammt teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (25. März 2009)

Bei Gametrailers.com läuft seid einiger Zeit meistens in der Vorschau wenn ein Video noch gepuffert wird die Werbung zu Warhammer Online, im moment wird halt überall Werbung gemacht. Bei den WoW Seiten ist das halt etwas spannender. Ich meine man kann für den anfang ja nur gewinnen.


----------



## Gumja (25. März 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Aber auch eine ganze Ecke mehr kosten. Sendezeit im Fernsehn ist verdammt teuer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tjo ohne Werbung... keine Kundschaft... WoW hats vorgemacht...
...und ich glaube, das die kleinen Werbefilmchen mit Kaptn Kirk und Mr. T genau rechtzeitig zu den Feiertagen einen erheblichen Anteil am Erfolg von WoW haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SireS (25. März 2009)

Atreymoo schrieb:


> Warhammer macht seinen Namen , mit dieser Aktion alle Ehre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Junge, komm mal wieder in die Realität zurück, wer soll sich denn darüber aufregen? Das hättest du vielleicht gerne. Das interessiert einfach keine Sau.
Hätte ich WAR-Werbung auf einer der Seiten gesehn hätte ich mich höchstens nochmal kurz über die 35€ geärgert, die ich in den Sand gesetzt hab, als ich das Spiel letzten September gekauft hab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (25. März 2009)

<prust> Dann lies mal den erbaulichen mecker-thread auf wowhead....ich hab mich ehrlich gesagt weggeschmissen und ich hab bei weitem nicht alles gelesen... Nur ein kleiner Hinweis, als ich es gelesen hab war es bei Seite 19. Mindestens die Hälfte der Leute hat sich aufgeregt und sogar damit gedroht ne andere WoW-Datenbank zu nutzen...

Und was den Rest deines post´s angeht, nur weil dir WAR nicht gefällt ist es nicht gleich ein schlechtes Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtglanz (25. März 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> <prust> Dann lies mal den erbaulichen mecker-thread auf wowhead....ich hab mich ehrlich gesagt weggeschmissen und ich hab bei weitem nicht alles gelesen... Nur ein kleiner Hinweis, als ich es gelesen hab war es bei Seite 19. Mindestens die Hälfte der Leute hat sich aufgeregt und sogar damit gedroht ne andere WoW-Datenbank zu nutzen...
> 
> Und was den Rest deines post´s angeht, nur weil dir WAR nicht gefällt ist es nicht gleich ein schlechtes Spiel
> 
> ...




Aber ich seh auch garkeine Webung mehr auf wowhead. (Oder blockt da bei mir wieder irgendwas?)

Ich verstehe es nicht warum sich WoW'ler über sowas aufregen können. Bis vor 3-4 Wochen hab ich auch noch Aktiv WoW gezockt.. und das fast 5 Jahre lang. Es is doch nur Werbung, niemand wird nun plötzlich gezwungen Warhammer zu spielen.

Haben diese extremen "WoW-Suchtis" denn wirklich so viel Angst das es endlich mal ne Konkurrenz gibt? Das WoW vllt. irgendwann von was anderem Verdrängt wird?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (25. März 2009)

Die Frage die ich mir stelle: Was finde ich erschreckender? Die WoW-Spieler die sich darüber aufregen oder die WAR-Spieler, die das als Marketingcoup des Jahrtausends feiern.

Die selbe Warhammer Werbung auf einer HdRO-Fanseite hätte hier vermutlich keinen Thread bekommen.

Mal abgesehen davon bekommen wir so etwas jeden Tag auf buffed zu sehen. Warhammer Werbung auf einer WoW-Fanseite...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (jaja, das war nicht ganz ernst gemeint)


----------



## Stancer (25. März 2009)

Versteh nicht wieso ihr WoW Fanboys euch so darüber aufregt. Es ist nen Werbebanner verdammt nochmal....

Regt ihr euch auch auf, wenn ihr im Fernsehen nen Mercedes Werbespot seht und selber aus Prinzip nur BMW fahrt ? Klar ihr schaltet dann um und schaut nie wieder den Sender.... wie lächerlich ist das denn ?

Wenn ich nen Werbebanner sehe wird es von mir meistens ignoriert, es sei denn es spricht mich wirklich an. Werdet ihr gezwungen auf ein WAR-Banner zu klicken ? Momentan sehe ich auch die ganze Zeit nen T-Mobile Banner, stört es mich ? Nein, klicke ich drauf ? Nein....

Verstehe euer Problem nicht.

Nach eurer Fanboy-Logik müsste sich jeder der NICHT-WoW spielt ja über die WoW-Fernsehwerbespots aufregen. Komischerweise hab ich darüber noch nie was gelesen und die Mr. T Werbung find ich sogar recht gelungen. Spiele ich deswegen aber wieder WoW oder probiere es aus ? NEIN !!!!


----------



## Shintuargar (25. März 2009)

Hier regt sich niemand auf, ich persönlich schmunzel nur wie hier teilweise krampfhaft versucht wird dies als geniales Marketing zu verkaufen.

Dein Posting solltest du also lieber zu den Kommentaren auf den betreffenden Seiten machen, wobei ich da nicht vorbei geschaut habe und beurteilen kann ob da wirklich soviel negatives geschrieben wird. Wäre ja nicht dass erste Mal, dass von wenigen auf alle geschlossen wird. Was dein Posting interessanterweise grad wieder beweist.


----------



## Gortek (25. März 2009)

Vielleicht wäre noch anzufügen: Werbung beeinflusst nur die lablien und unzufriedenen Menschen, jedem, der weiss was er will, geht die Werbung doch am A***** vorbei.

Cheers


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2009)

WIE GEIL! xD
Viel geiler sind allerdings die ganzen Threads dazu, ach gottchen ist das herrlich, so kann der Tag wundervoll beginnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (25. März 2009)

Naja, hat Mythic seine Aufmerksamkeit ja gehabt, und darum gings doch. 

There is no such thing as bad publicity, only publicity counts...


Aber dass es so Wellen schlägt für die jeweiligen Seitenbetreiber hätte ich nicht gedacht. Bei dem WotLK-Add auf Wardb hat ja auch keiner der WAR-Spieler gemeckert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dass Werbung zielgruppengerecht geschaltet wird, ist im Internet ja inzwischen normal, siehe Facebook. 
Dennoch hat diese Kampagne, von der ich inzwischen eher denke dass sie von EA kommt, eine gut Prise Pfeffer.


----------



## Norjena (25. März 2009)

Das wer Werbung gemacht werden muss dürfte klar sein. Und gerade Blizzard dürfte sich da keineswegs aufregen, seit es WoW gibt machen die ständig überall Werbung auch auf Fanseiten anderer Spiele.

Wenn jetzt eine andere Firma dies aufgreift ist es nur fair, und auch nötig, denn Warhammer hat in der Tat sehr wenige Spieler, es schätze die Zahl unter 250k. (also von der letzen bekannten Zahl 300k einiges abgezogen).

Das sich Leute nun so extrem aufregen sagt mir persöhnlich das einige Leute in Wow weitaus mehr sehen als nur ein Spiel, sonst würden sie sich nicht dermaßen aufregen. Wie oben beschrieben, nur weil ich BMW Fahre werfe ich meine Glotze ausm Fenster wenn Mercedes Werbung kommt?


----------



## mmm79 (25. März 2009)

everblue schrieb:


> Jo und ? Marketing völlig normal. Wo lebt ihr ?



naja, an und für sich hast du zwar recht, aber ...

das ist so als würdest du zum Billa (ok, das gibs glaub nur in Österreich ...)
sagen wir zum ALDI einkaufen gehen, und vorm Eingang hängen Werbeplakate vom LIDL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, ich finds lustig   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (25. März 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> sagen wir zum ALDI einkaufen gehen, und vorm Eingang hängen Werbeplakate vom LIDL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn ich meine Tonne leere Flaschen zum Aldi bringe trage ich die immer in eienr großen blauen IKEA Tasche rein^^. Ja ist OT aber konnts mit net verkneifen.


----------



## Stancer (25. März 2009)

Tjo ich hab auch son REWE Einkaufsbeutel und geh damit eigentlich überall einkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde ich deswegen aus dem Laden geworfen ? Ich gebe auch meine LIDL Flaschen im Aldi und umgekehrt ab....

Oben in meinem Posting habe ich übrigens nur die Fanboys gemeint, sollte eigentlich deutlich zu sehen sein und ich tu überhaupt nichts verallgemeinern.
Ich halte es auch nicht für den Marketing-Coup des Jahrtausends aber man muss nunmal sagen, das es schon nicht ungeschickt war !!!


----------



## Ascían (25. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Tjo ich hab auch son REWE Einkaufsbeutel und geh damit eigentlich überall einkaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich halte es nicht für den Coup des Jahrtausends (Das war schon Porsche mit den Optionen auf gestiegene VW-Aktien), aber schon clever es während der extended maintainance in den USA zu machen. Während längerer Downtimes surfe ich eigentlich auch alle WAR-Foren ab, wenn ich net grad auf der Arbeit sitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hocke (25. März 2009)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Die sollten die Energie lieber in die Bugs stecken die sich mit letzen Patch aufgetan haben den wenn nicht bald ein fix kommt  dan werden sie mehr Leute verlieren als das sie durch die Werbung finden können. Und vorallem Leute die jetzt anfagen oder sich de Trial angucken werden sicher die Questbug sehr lustig finden oder wenn sie eine Petklasse anfangen werden sie erst recht nicht lang spielen.



LOL, guck dir mal deine Sig an und dann lese dir das Zitat durch, welches du geschrieben hast!!! Das ist paradox!


Zum Thema:

Finde diese Kukuks-Taktik sehr geil!! Früher oder später wird WAR eh einen MAssenandrang haben. Es wurde ja bereits fleissig und auch gut an den Bugs gearbeitet, aber es befinden sich für einige (berechtigter weise) noch zu viele Bugs im Spiel. Aber sobald diese eingedämmt worden sind geht es bald schon auch los...
Ich will nicht flamen, aber es ist ja Fakt, dass WOW immer mehr reiz verliert und viele nur noch aus Gewohnheit spielen und sich im "PVP" engangieren und Blizz denkt den Spielern so Abhilfe zu schaffen! Es hat das Spiel mit den Accountgebunden GEgenständen nur noch mehr kaputt gemacht und das PVE in WOW ist ja auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war und was WOW zum Primus machte. 
Soll heissen: Es dauert nicht mehr lange und die, die von WAR weggingen werden bald mit Freunden aus alten WOW-Gilden zurückkommen und da ist solche Werbung sehr hilfreich!


----------



## Shintuargar (25. März 2009)

Und den Schluss halte ich für falsch, denn WAR ist nunmal nicht das einzige MMO neben WoW. Ich bin bei uns noch einer derjenigen gewesen, der WAR vor kurzem nochmal eine "Chance" gegeben haben. Alle anderen (die WAR spielen wollten und dann enttäuscht waren) freuen sich eher auf andere Spiele, und verschwenden nicht einen Gedanken mehr daran WAR nochmal zu spielen. Sicherlich ist das nicht repräsentativ, aber eine kleine Tendenz.

Die Werbung ist also nur für die interessant, die WAR bisher noch nicht ausprobiert haben.


----------



## Mithriwan (25. März 2009)

Hocke schrieb:


> Die Welt ist eine Scheibe... ja ehrlich, ich weiß es ganz genau!!!



Ich find an dieser Aktion ja am geilsten, wie die WAR Community zeigt, wie erbärmlich sie eigentlich ist. ^^
Immer haben sie gewettert: "Wir wollen keine scheiß WoW Noobs, die brauchen wir garnicht, WAR läuft auch mit 15 Spielern auf nem halben Server super!! BASTA!!"
Tja, aufgrund dieser unfassbar genialen (gähn) Werbeaktion (schließlich kannte ja bisher kein Mensch WAR...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) kommt nun eine Welle von WoW Spielern zu euch, gratuliere, aber diesmal sind sie sicher Willkommen denn ihr seid nicht mehr als Fähnchen im Wind. 

Dass WAR ein Massenerfolg wird, das wird auch diese super duper Ninja Kindergartenwerbeaktion nicht bewerkstelligen können, da eh schon jeder weiß wie scheiße das Spiel ist, das ändert daran auch nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lieber mal Geld ins Spiel stecken, dann hätten wenigstens die 50 verbleibenden Spieler auf dem letzten noch nicht geschlossenen Server was davon, aber die aktiven Spieler kümmern Mythic ja eh nich...


----------



## Stancer (25. März 2009)

Falscher Ansatz : Wir freuen uns über neue Spieler

Wir wollen aber keine WoW Fans, die nix anderes ausser WoW kennen, dort aber gelangweilt sind und nun nen neues MMO suchen und dort ein WoW2 erwarten und dann versuchen aus WAR ein WoW zu machen. Das sind Spieler die nicht offen für etwas neues sind. Auf diese Art Spieler kann ich verzichten.

Jeder andere ist herzlich willkommen

BTW ist WAR bereits Massenerfolg oder findest du 300.000 Spieler als wenig ? Kannst ja mal versuchen dir 300.000 Spieler auf einem großen Platz vorzustellen. Die würden die Allianz Arena etwa 5mal füllen können...
Aber sind ja sooooooooooooooooooooo wenig....


----------



## Mikehoof (25. März 2009)

> Die Werbung ist also nur für die interessant, die WAR bisher noch nicht ausprobiert haben.



Klar aber das sind sehr viele. Die 3 WoWler aus meiner Abteilung werden demnächst gemeinsam Warhammer testen. Keiner glaubt das durch diese Werbung 2 Millionen WoWler plötzlich abspringen.

Ich finde die Werbung auf WoW Seiten witzig und nicht mehr....

Das blöde an diesem Thread ist natürlich das die WoW Fanboys sich provoziert fühlen und wieder ihren Heiligen Gral verteidigen :-) Wie war das mit dem locker durch die Hose atmen?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. März 2009)

mir als wow spieler ist das recht schnuppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich lasse mich nicht von werbung beeinflussen ( zumindest nicht wenn ich erkenne, dass ich beeinflusst werden könnte)

Najo ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht.. aber wisst ihr wenn ihr das hier lest ohne hoch zu scrollen welches Werbebanner da oben auf der Seite steht? ich wüsste es nicht.. von daher würde es mir auch garnicht mehr auf fallen wenn da jetzt auf einer wow-Seite ein warhammer-banner hängen würde.. es sei denn natürlich es erstreckt sich per layer-ad auf den gesamten bildschirm und öffnet beim schließen ein neues fenster ( ja, ich weiß, dass man die mit nem ad-blocker blocken kann.. hab mir aber bisher nicht die mühe gemacht sowas zu besorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Edit: Hoffentlich bekommt ihr die ganzen Whiner und nerf-schreier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann wird wow wieder etwas erträglicher


----------



## heretik (25. März 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Das blöde an diesem Thread ist natürlich das die WoW Fanboys sich provoziert fühlen und wieder ihren Heiligen Gral verteidigen :-) Wie war das mit dem locker durch die Hose atmen?



Wenn man erstmal seinen Lebensmittelpunkt in ein MMORPG verlegt hat und sich durch virtuelle Erfolge sein Ego hochhalten muss, dann ist das mit dem locker bleiben nicht mehr so einfach, wenn links und rechts Leute behaupten, dass das MMORPG nicht mehr der Mittelpunkt der Onlinewelt ist.


----------



## Mithriwan (25. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Wenn man erstmal seinen Lebensmittelpunkt in ein MMORPG verlegt hat und sich durch virtuelle Erfolge sein Ego hochhalten muss, dann ist das mit dem locker bleiben nicht mehr so einfach, wenn links und rechts Leute behaupten, dass das MMORPG nicht mehr der Mittelpunkt der Onlinewelt ist.



Ich frag mich nur warum ein WAR Spieler sich so ne Traumwelt herbeidenkt?
Könnten dir nicht WoW und seine Spieler in allen Arten und Facetten egal sein?
Aber das müssen irgendwie Folgen des "War is coming" Syndorms sein, denn es kam und trotzdem interessierte es keinen...


----------



## Mikehoof (25. März 2009)

> Könnten dir nicht WoW und seine Spieler in allen Arten und Facetten egal sein?



Klar deshalb trollen wir auch nicht wie ein Kleinkind im WoW Forum rum.


----------



## heretik (25. März 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur warum ein WAR Spieler sich so ne Traumwelt herbeidenkt?
> Könnten dir nicht WoW und seine Spieler in allen Arten und Facetten egal sein?
> Aber das müssen irgendwie Folgen des "War is coming" Syndorms sein, denn es kam und trotzdem interessierte es keinen...



Zum einen können mir WoW-Spieler so lange nicht egal sein, wie eine läppische Onlinewerbung hysterisches Gesocks wie dich hier reinspült.

Aber eigentlich könnte ich dein Posting auch als bestes QED für mein obiges Argument nutzen, also danke ich dir herzlich.


----------



## Mithriwan (25. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Zum einen können mir WoW-Spieler so lange nicht egal sein, wie eine läppische Onlinewerbung hysterisches Gesocks wie dich hier reinspült.
> 
> Aber eigentlich könnte ich dein Posting auch als bestes QED für mein obiges Argument nutzen, also danke ich dir herzlich.



Es kommt doch noch viel besser, die Aktion spült sogar bald solche Spieler in euer Spiel wenns "gut" läuft.
Super geniale Werbeaktion halt. ^^
Ich lach dich aus Kleiner.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (25. März 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ich halte es nicht für den Coup des Jahrtausends (Das war schon Porsche mit den Optionen auf gestiegene VW-Aktien), aber schon clever es während der extended maintainance in den USA zu machen. Während längerer Downtimes surfe ich eigentlich auch alle WAR-Foren ab, wenn ich net grad auf der Arbeit sitze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf Dtld. bezogen war das ein Coup. In den USA gab es aber einen viel größeren Geniestreich. Washington Mutual im Wert von rund. 307 Mrd. ging für 1,9 an JP Morgan. Ist schon nice so ´ne hausgemachte Krise. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema Werbung:

Werbung ist doch das Einzige, was sie wirklich gut können. Leider überzeugt das Spiel in diesen Tagen gar niemand mehr. :<


----------



## Azddel (25. März 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Aber das müssen irgendwie Folgen des "War is coming" Syndorms sein, denn es kam und trotzdem interessierte es keinen...



Gut, dann behaupte ich einfach mal, in einer Stadt von etwa der Größe Nürnbergs lebt niemand.


----------



## heretik (25. März 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Es kommt doch noch viel besser, die Aktion spült sogar bald solche Spieler in euer Spiel wenns "gut" läuft.
> Super geniale Werbeaktion halt. ^^
> Ich lach dich aus Kleiner.
> 
> ...



Ich denk mal eingeschossene Hardcore-Ich-spiel-WoW-weil-ich-sonst-nix-reiße-Zocker werden dem Spiel auch weiterhin treu bleiben, weil da halt schon der gesammelte "Reichtum" der letzten Jahre auf sie wartet, den man sich in neuen Spielen erstmal wieder aufbauen müsste. Und bis dahin "niemand zu sein" wird so manches pubertäre Ego nicht so einfach wegstecken.
Spieler, die nur ab und an mal zocken oder die schlicht und ergreifend die Nase voll vom ewigen Content-Wettrennen haben, könnten durchaus auf die Werbung ansprechen, ja. Aber ich denke mal nicht dass das Leute wie du sind, die sich nach einer Online-Werbung eines anderen Spiels genötigt fühlen, sich in Foren dieses Spiels lautstark darüber auszukotzen.

Von daher sollen die WoW-Spieler gerne kommen. Denn Leute wie du sind das ja gottlob nicht.


----------



## Azddel (25. März 2009)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Werbung ist doch das Einzige, was sie wirklich gut können. Leider überzeugt das Spiel in diesen Tagen gar niemand mehr. :<



Niemand, jaja. Niemand sind aber zur Zeit noch ganz schön viele...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. März 2009)

Azddel schrieb:


> Niemand, jaja. Niemand sind aber zur Zeit noch ganz schön viele...



mimimi ich bin ein niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azddel (25. März 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> mimimi ich bin ein niemand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Mithriwan (25. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich denk mal eingeschossene Hardcore-Ich-spiel-WoW-weil-ich-sonst-nix-reiße-Zocker werden dem Spiel auch weiterhin treu bleiben, weil da halt schon der gesammelte "Reichtum" der letzten Jahre auf sie wartet, den man sich in neuen Spielen erstmal wieder aufbauen müsste. Und bis dahin "niemand zu sein" wird so manches pubertäre Ego nicht so einfach wegstecken.
> Spieler, die nur ab und an mal zocken oder die schlicht und ergreifend die Nase voll vom ewigen Content-Wettrennen haben, könnten durchaus auf die Werbung ansprechen, ja. Aber ich denke mal nicht dass das Leute wie du sind, die sich nach einer Online-Werbung eines anderen Spiels genötigt fühlen, sich in Foren dieses Spiels lautstark darüber auszukotzen.
> 
> Von daher sollen die WoW-Spieler gerne kommen. Denn Leute wie du sind das ja gottlob nicht.



Jetzt machst du dich ja langsam peinlich, das is schon kein Fähnchen mehr, das is ne ausgewachsene Flagge im Wind. WoW Fanboys sind ja schon schlimm, aber das hier grenzt ja schon an Gehirnwäsche im Schleudergang.
Dieses rothaarige Mädchen mit den zwei Zöpfen hat sich die Welt auch immer gemalt, wie sie ihr gefällt... Pippi, bist du es!? Oo
Also denne, viel Spaß mit dem was dann so zu euch kommt, frustrierte Spieler einer Fraktion sind bestimmt eine große Bereicherung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (25. März 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Das zeigt leider nur mal wieder eins: jeder Mensch hat seinen Preis. Geld regiert nunmal die Welt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Und das ist gut so! Sonst hätte ich arge Probleme mit meinem Zweiteinkommen ^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Aktion ist gut, wobei ich sagen muss. Ein Banner im Offiziellen Forum. Das wäre der Brüller. Ansonsten gut gemacht. und warum auch nicht.


----------



## Azddel (25. März 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Jetzt machst du dich ja langsam peinlich, das is schon kein Fähnchen mehr, das is ne ausgewachsene Flagge im Wind. WoW Fanboys sind ja schon schlimm, aber das hier grenzt ja schon an Gehirnwäsche im Schleudergang.
> Dieses rothaarige Mädchen mit den zwei Zöpfen hat sich die Welt auch immer gemalt, wie sie ihr gefällt... Pippi, bist du es!? Oo
> Also denne, viel Spaß mit dem was dann so zu euch kommt, frustrierte Spieler einer Fraktion sind bestimmt eine große Bereicherung.
> 
> ...



Hat das irgendeinen Bezug zu dem, was du zitierst? Kann sein, dass ich heute schon zu lange arbeite, dass ich allgemein vielliecht nicht so helle bin oder dass ich schlicht die Tiefgründigkeit deiner Darlegung nicht zu fassen bekomme. Jedenfalls sehe ich keinen Zusammenhang: Bitte helft mir!


----------



## Twinhelix (25. März 2009)

Gute Sache, da haben die WoW Spieler auch mal die Chance ein gelungenes PvP Game kennenzulernen. 

Ich spiele beide Games;  für Pve WoW - für PvP (RvR) Warhammer und es macht beides richtig Spass.
PvP in Wow gefällt mir nicht - vor allem Arena finde ich sehr langweilig - aber das ist natürlich Geschmacksache.  
Dieses kindische Getue wegen der Reklame auf der jeweils anderen Seite ist Käse; da entsteht sicher kein Schaden. 
Die wesentlichen Inhalte sind so unterschiedlch das da eigentlich kaum echter Wettbewerb besteht. 

Twin


----------



## heretik (25. März 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Jetzt machst du dich ja langsam peinlich, das is schon kein Fähnchen mehr, das is ne ausgewachsene Flagge im Wind. WoW Fanboys sind ja schon schlimm, aber das hier grenzt ja schon an Gehirnwäsche im Schleudergang.
> Dieses rothaarige Mädchen mit den zwei Zöpfen hat sich die Welt auch immer gemalt, wie sie ihr gefällt... Pippi, bist du es!? Oo
> Also denne, viel Spaß mit dem was dann so zu euch kommt, frustrierte Spieler einer Fraktion sind bestimmt eine große Bereicherung.
> 
> ...



Wirst du im echten Leben eigentlich nicht oft komisch angeschaut, wenn du auf Aussagen mit komplett unzusammenhängendem Gefasel antwortest? Oder vermeidest du das RL jetzt schon soweit, dass Kontakte mit Mitmenschen nur noch zwischen Smileys und ^^ stattfinden?

Aber immerhin schön, dass du so konsequent bist und jetzt wieder in deine bunte Welt fliehst. Die versteht dich wenigstens.


----------



## Skatero (25. März 2009)

Twinhelix schrieb:


> Gute Sache, da haben die WoW Spieler auch mal die Chance ein gelungenes PvP Game kennenzulernen.
> 
> Ich spiele beide Games;  für Pve WoW - für PvP (RvR) *WoW* und es macht beides richtig Spass.
> PvP in Wow gefällt mir nicht - vor allem Arena finde ich sehr langweilig - aber das ist natürlich Geschmacksache.
> ...


Hoffe mal das ist nicht absichtlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich finde die Werbung gelungen.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (25. März 2009)

Azddel schrieb:


> Niemand, jaja. Niemand sind aber zur Zeit noch ganz schön viele...



Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ich kann es einfach nicht glauben, dass den Leuten das Spiel im Moment gefällt. Wenn doch, löst das einige unangenehme Gedankengänge in mir aus... 

MfG


----------



## Mithriwan (25. März 2009)

Azddel schrieb:


> Hat das irgendeinen Bezug zu dem, was du zitierst? Kann sein, dass ich heute schon zu lange arbeite, dass ich allgemein vielliecht nicht so helle bin oder dass ich schlicht die Tiefgründigkeit deiner Darlegung nicht zu fassen bekomme. Jedenfalls sehe ich keinen Zusammenhang: Bitte helft mir!



Es geht darum, dass er eine bestimmte Klientel der WoW Spieler gerne sehen würde in WAR, die anderen blieben von sich aus weg.
Man malt es sich also so, wie es einem am besten gefallen würde.
Und um das jetzt nicht noch 5 weitere Seiten im Kreis laufen zu lassen:
Ich finde es einfach dämlich, wie gerade WAR Spieler in der Vergangenheit viel und gerne WoW Spieler zu hirnlosen Geschmacksverirrten degradiert haben, die man bloß nicht in WAR sehen wollte.
Ob das eine Art pseudo-Verteidigung der niedrigen Spielerzahlen sein sollte sei dahingestellt, tatsächlich braucht ein Spiel keine Millionen um gut zu laufen.
Aber jetzt halt wie ein Kleinkind hämisch freudig daherzukommen wie unheimlich genial diese Werbeaktion sei, das passt einfach nicht, wenn man vorher zu jeder Gelegenheit sagt, man brauche und wolle gar keine WoW Spieler. Da stimmt doch was nicht, wie kann man dann im gleichen Atemzug sagen, WAR Werbung auf WoW Fanseiten sei genial? Das hieße doch WoW Spieler sind incoming ohne Ende.
WENN diese Aktion denn so genial sein soll.
Sie wäre also aus diesem Grunde schon nicht genial.

Und das zeigt doch schon, dass man hier fast schon pubertäres "in your face" Werbegehabe auf Teufel komm raus für "genial, lustig, ninjageil" verteidigen will, obwohls den eigenen Aussagen nach zu etwas führen würde, das keiner will. 
Und es kommen eben dann nicht nur die Spieler rüber, wiedediedewitt es ihm gefällt.


----------



## Martel (25. März 2009)

Twinhelix schrieb:


> Gute Sache, da haben die WoW Spieler auch mal die Chance ein gelungenes PvP Game kennenzulernen.
> 
> *Ich spiele beide Games;  für Pve WoW - für PvP (RvR) WoW und es macht beides richtig Spass.
> PvP in Wow gefällt mir nicht - vor allem Arena finde ich sehr langweilig *- aber das ist natürlich Geschmacksache.
> ...





Ich weiß nicht ich weiß nicht müsste es nicht heißen 

*Ich spiele beide Games;  für Pve WoW - für PvP (RvR) WARund es macht beides richtig Spass.*


Aber eigentlich... pve und pvp sind schon 2 verschiedenen Spiele bei WoW... und dann die gammel Arena.


----------



## Lari (25. März 2009)

Mithriwan, genau das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (25. März 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass er eine bestimmte Klientel der WoW Spieler gerne sehen würde in WAR, die anderen blieben von sich aus weg.
> Man malt es sich also so, wie es einem am besten gefallen würde.
> Und um das jetzt nicht noch 5 weitere Seiten im Kreis laufen zu lassen:
> Ich finde es einfach dämlich, wie gerade WAR Spieler in der Vergangenheit viel und gerne WoW Spieler zu hirnlosen Geschmacksverirrten degradiert haben, die man bloß nicht in WAR sehen wollte.
> ...



Tjo, bei all der "Genialität" von Seiten Mythics schießen sich hier einige User selbst ins Bein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## heretik (25. März 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Und es kommen eben dann nicht nur die Spieler rüber, wiedediedewitt es ihm gefällt.



Ich hab nur gesagt dass Leute wie du sicher nicht kommen... und das reicht mir persönlich schon dicke.

Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## heretik (25. März 2009)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Wenn doch, löst das einige unangenehme Gedankengänge in mir aus...



Explain.


----------



## Azddel (25. März 2009)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ich kann es einfach nicht glauben, dass den Leuten das Spiel im Moment gefällt. Wenn doch, löst das einige unangenehme Gedankengänge in mir aus...
> 
> MfG



Okay. Du sagst es ja selber. Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Und außerdem keine Glaubensfragen. Ich kann z.B. auch nicht glauben, dass jemand den Spruch in deiner Signatur witzig findet (zufällig auf dei Schnelle gewähltes Beispiel). Es wird aber doch wohl so sein...


----------



## Mithriwan (25. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich hab nur gesagt dass Leute wie du sicher nicht kommen... und das reicht mir persönlich schon dicke.
> 
> Schönen Tag noch.



Und das erklärt trotzdem noch nicht, wie so eine Aktion dann auf einmal genial sein kann.
Ihr widersprecht euch da enorm.

Auch noch schönen Tag, trotz der vielen Beleidigungen.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (25. März 2009)

Azddel schrieb:


> Okay. Du sagst es ja selber. Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Und außerdem keine Glaubensfragen. Ich kann z.B. auch nicht glauben, dass jemand den Spruch in deiner Signatur witzig findet (zufällig auf dei Schnelle gewähltes Beispiel). Es wird aber doch wohl so sein...



Tjo, deshalb sagte ich ja Geschmäcker sind verschieden.

@Heretik

Es gibt Sachen die behält man für sich. Es führt ey zu nichts außer Flame.

MfG


----------



## Azddel (25. März 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass er eine bestimmte Klientel der WoW Spieler gerne sehen würde in WAR, die anderen blieben von sich aus weg.
> Man malt es sich also so, wie es einem am besten gefallen würde.
> Und um das jetzt nicht noch 5 weitere Seiten im Kreis laufen zu lassen:
> Ich finde es einfach dämlich, wie gerade WAR Spieler in der Vergangenheit viel und gerne WoW Spieler zu hirnlosen Geschmacksverirrten degradiert haben, die man bloß nicht in WAR sehen wollte.
> ...



Danke für die Aufklärung. Ich denke allerdings, dass es den meisten, die sich über diese Werbeaktion freuen, gar nicht darum geht, dass Tausende WoW Spieler plötzlich zu WAR wechseln (was auch gar nicht passieren wird). Es handelt sich enfach um eine gelungene nicht-alltägliche Aktion, die einmal mehr zeigt, wes Geistes Kind die Typen von Mythic sind :-) Waaagh!

p.s.: nämlich lustige Typen...


----------



## Irn-Bru (25. März 2009)

Was ich eigentlich viel erschreckender finde, ist das sich einige hier zu sehr mit einem Computerspiel indentifizieren. Jeder sieht sein Spiel als eine Fraktion der er angehört und all die,die ein anderes Spiel spielen sind Gegner. Es wird mit jedem Mittel versucht die andere Seite zu bekämpfen und man versucht die anderen von dem eigenen Spiel zu überzeugen.

Das ist typisches pupertäres Gehabe was sich hier und auch in anderen  Bereichen zeigt. Bushido Fans kämpfen gegen Sidofans und umgekehrt, man braucht sich nur mal die Kommentare von einem Bushido/Sido Video auf Youtube ansehen, da hat man das gleiche kindliche gebrabbel wie hier.

Man stelle sich vor ein BMW Fahrer steigt aus seinem Auto aus und rennt zu einem VW Fahrer und beleidigt ihn aufs übelste weil ja BMW wie teurer und besser ist und was ich überhaupt einfalle einen VW zu fahren. Und jedes mal wenn ein BMW Fahrer auf der Strasse ein VW Fahrer sieht drägelt er ihn in den Graben.

Einigen fehlt halt die geistige Reife und die normalen Spieler müssen das alles hier ertragen.

Ich fordere MMOs ab 18!! incll. geistiger Eignungsprpüfung......wird aber wohl ein Traum bleiben.


----------



## Ascían (25. März 2009)

Genial, weil sie mit wenigen Bannern die zur richtigen Zeit geschaltet wurden (- lange Downtime in den USA) mehr Anteilen der Zielgruppe nochmal bewusst geworden sind, als mit 2 Jahren Fernsehwerbung auf KiKA...obwohl, KiKa hätte auch viele WoW-Spieler erreicht.


----------



## Mithriwan (25. März 2009)

Azddel schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung. Ich denke allerdings, dass es den meisten, die sich über diese Werbeaktion freuen, gar nicht darum geht, dass Tausende WoW Spieler plötzlich zu WAR wechseln (was auch gar nicht passieren wird). Es handelt sich enfach um eine gelungene nicht-alltägliche Aktion, die einmal mehr zeigt, wes Geistes Kind die Typen von Mythic sind :-) Waaagh!
> 
> p.s.: nämlich lustige Typen...



Naja gut, da wären wir dann wieder beim Geschmack.
Aber darüber soll und muss man ja nicht streiten. ^^

"Genial, weil sie mit wenigen Bannern die zur richtigen Zeit geschaltet wurden (- lange Downtime in den USA) mehr Anteilen der Zielgruppe nochmal bewusst geworden sind, als mit 2 Jahren Fernsehwerbung auf KiKA...obwohl, KiKa hätte auch viele WoW-Spieler erreicht."

Und da haben wir nochmal das Paradoxon, das ich versucht habe zu erklären, in einem Satz vereint.


----------



## Twinhelix (25. März 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hoffe mal das ist nicht absichtlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein keine böse Absicht.

Danke - hab's voll verpennt bzw. - mit Kaffetasse in einer Hand verpeilt :-))


----------



## heretik (25. März 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Und das erklärt trotzdem noch nicht, wie so eine Aktion dann auf einmal genial sein kann.
> Ihr widersprecht euch da enorm.



Allen Gerüchten zum Trotz besteht das buffed-Forum aus Einzelpersonen mit individuellen Meinungen; da kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass man sich in Einzelpunkten widerspricht. Ich für meinen Teil emfinde die WAR-Werbung weder als überirdisch genial noch als Schlag ins Gesicht der westlichen Zivilisation sondern schlicht und ergreifend als bewusst und sicher nicht dumm platzierte Online-Werbung.

Soll doch jeder das spielen, auf was er grad Lust hat. Und für die Akten: Ich habe überhaupt nix gegen WoW, selber ein gutes halbes Jahr bis T5 gespielt und dann schlicht und ergreifend keine Lust mehr auf das Item-Gehechel gehabt. Nur muss ich halt auch ganz neutral sagen, dass von allen Online-Spielen, die ich bisher gezockt habe (DAoC, EQ2, Vanguard, DDO, LotRO, WoW, WAR) WoW ungeschlagen den größten Anteil an hirnamputierten Idioten und sozial verwahllosten Sonderlingen hatte. Da kann das Spiel nix für, da können auch die vernünftigen Spieler nix für, aber irgendwie scheint WoW da ein besonderer Magnet zu sein.


----------



## Lari (25. März 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> ...obwohl, KiKa hätte auch viele WoW-Spieler erreicht.


Ich frage mich gerade, aus welcher Intention heraus du das noch dahinter setzen musstest.
Wieder der Versuch sich zwanghaft von einer Community abzugrenzen? "In WAR ist man ja älter und reifer."
Dazu schaue man sich einfach den 50 Seiten Thread zu Averland an, und den Nerf BW Thread.


----------



## Twinhelix (25. März 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Was ich eigentlich viel erschreckender finde, ist das sich einige hier zu sehr mit einem Computerspiel indentifizieren. Jeder sieht sein Spiel als eine Fraktion der er angehört und all die,die ein anderes Spiel spielen sind Gegner. Es wird mit jedem Mittel versucht die andere Seite zu bekämpfen und man versucht die anderen von dem eigenen Spiel zu überzeugen.
> 
> Das ist typisches pupertäres Gehabe was sich hier und auch in anderen  Bereichen zeigt. Bushido Fans kämpfen gegen Sidofans und umgekehrt, man braucht sich nur mal die Kommentare von einem Bushido/Sido Video auf Youtube ansehen, da hat man das gleiche kindliche gebrabbel wie hier.
> 
> ...



Stiime dir voll und ganz zu, aber wenn du diese Prüfung einführst rezduiert sich die Anzahl von Spieleren so drastisch das der notwendige
kommerzielle Erfolg fehlt und das Geld fehlt dann auch bei der Finanzierung der Weiterentwicklung des jeweiligen Games.
Also lass lieber Gnade walten, auch wenn's "1111111 elf IMBA Roxxxoooorrr mässig" nervt  :-))


----------



## Mithriwan (25. März 2009)

Ich glaube aber solches Verhalten ist normal, wenn auch nicht besonders symphatisch.
Das gabs sogar schon zu Sega vs Nintendo Zeiten (SNES / Megadrive ^^), Amiga vs PC usw.
Geschichte wiederholt sich halt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (25. März 2009)

für meinen teil ist das schon eine gelungene werbe aktion. zwar fragt sich in den entsprechenden foren jeder was der "mist" soll, aber damit hat die werbung genau das erreicht was sie wollte, es wird inenrhalb der wow-gemeinschaft auf diesen seiten stark über WAR geredet und hier greift dann der satz "jede form von PR , ist gute PR"
und ganz nebenbei kann man sich über die aufreger der wowfanbois schlapp lachen xD


----------



## Ascían (25. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, aus welcher Intention heraus du das noch dahinter setzen musstest.
> Wieder der Versuch sich zwanghaft von einer Community abzugrenzen? "In WAR ist man ja älter und reifer."
> Dazu schaue man sich einfach den 50 Seiten Thread zu Averland an, und den Nerf BW Thread.



Eigentlich nur als Trollbait Lari 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei man nocht nicht mal das braucht, es kommen auch schon so genug rüber aus "dem anderen Forum" wenn die Worte "WoW" in einem WAR-Thread auftauchen, um ihr Spiel zu verteidigen - das wirst du bei keinem anderen MMORPG erleben und ich frage mich auch warum? Vielleicht hat heretik Recht..

Eigentlich sollte das ein lustiger Thread über eine Anekdote werden, die wieder einmal zeigt aus welchem Holz Mythic geschnitzt ist und wie darauf reagiert wird, aber an der Ursprungsidee ist er ja wieder haarscharf vorbeigeschossen.


----------



## Shintuargar (25. März 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber solches Verhalten ist normal, wenn auch nicht besonders symphatisch.
> Das gabs sogar schon zu Sega vs Nintendo Zeiten (SNES / Megadrive ^^), *Amiga vs Atari* usw.
> Geschichte wiederholt sich halt.
> 
> ...



/fixed

Aber du hast natürlich trotzdem recht.


----------



## Mithriwan (25. März 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Eigentlich nur als Trollbait Lari
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist klar, wenn man mal was richtig Dämliches schreibt, ist es natürlich ein "Trollbait". 
Aber sicher doch.


@Shintuargar: Also ich hab das auch mit PC kennen gelernt, etwas später dann ja sicher. ^^
Aber da lag der Amiga ja leider auch schon mehr oder weniger im sterben.
CD 32 anyone? ^^ Ich hab das Ding noch.


----------



## Pymonte (25. März 2009)

Genial wars sicherlich nicht, ist wie die alte Burger King Werbung, wo Ronald McDonald heimlich bei burger King einkauft^^

Es geht hier einzig und allein um Publicity. Viele Leute fanden es lustig oder wenisgtens amüsant, das sowas passiert ist. Ist ja sonst eher ungewohnt, das Plattform A Werbung für Konkurrenz B macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einige Spieler werden mal reinschauen, vor allem diejenigen, die eh mal WAR testen wollten, aber auf ne Trial gewartet haben (und bei Gott, es wissen immer noch mehr als genug MMOler nicht das WAR ne Trial hat), andere sind eben einfach so neugierig. Dem großteil gehts am Arsch vorbei oder es war wenigstens etwas Kurzeweil für einige Minuten. Nur die Leute die sich wieder tierisch aufregen sind so typisch, hier im Forum, dort im Forum, in der Politik und Wirtschaft (heute wieder so ein dämliches "60 Jahre NATO sind genug" und "Wir wollen nicht die Schulden anderer bezahlen. (Wirtschaftskrise)" Flugblatt in der Mensa gelesen). Weil über irgendwas muss man sich ja aufregen, nur damit man das kreuzschen an diesem Tage machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So far, dann flambiert euch mal weiter, ich musste schmunzeln und darf nun wieder Protokolle schreiben bis in die frühen Morgenstunden -.-


----------



## Irn-Bru (25. März 2009)

> Das gabs sogar schon zu Sega vs Nintendo Zeiten (SNES / Megadrive ^^), Amiga vs Atari usw.



stimmt an die C64  vs. Amiga vs. Atari Zeit kann ich mich auch noch erinnern. Nur gab es zur der Zeit noch kein Internet wie im heutigen Umfang und man mußte seinem "Kontrahenten" persönlich gegenüber treten. Heute kann man sich hinter seinem Internetpseudonym verstecken und mangels geistiger Reife kommt es dann zu solchen geistigen Dünnsch....wie hier und in vielen anderen Foren.





> @Shintuargar: Also ich hab das auch mit PC kennen gelernt, etwas später dann ja sicher. ^^
> Aber da lag der Amiga ja leider auch schon mehr oder weniger im sterben.
> CD 32 anyone? ^^ Ich hab das Ding noch



eine interessante Paralelle, denn technisch gesehen war der Amiga seiner PC Konkurenz anfangs weit überlegen, nur konnte Commodore bei dem finanziellen Wettkampf gegen Intel und co nicht lange mithalten. Leider konnte Commodore auch vom marketing her nicht wirklich überzeugen(siehe CD32) sodass sich der PC immer mehr durchsetzte.
Dabei hatte Commodore sehr gute Produkte z.B. Amiga 1200 oder Amiga 4000,sehr schöne Geräte...nur leider war der Zug schon abgefahren.

Hab noch ein A1200 zu Hause, den gebe ich auch nicht mehr her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mithriwan (25. März 2009)

Da lief auch viel über die Zeitschriften damals, Nintendo Club und entsprechende Sega Vertreter (kenne ich nicht, war der Nintendo Junge ^^) und Amiga Joker zum Beispiel.
Hachja, kaum zu fassen wie lang das schon wieder her is.


----------



## heretik (25. März 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> stimmt an die C64  vs. Amiga vs. Atari Zeit



Kusch, der "Gegner" vom 64er waren der Schneider und der Spectrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das war noch die erste Generation Heimcomputer.


----------



## Irn-Bru (25. März 2009)

naja wirklich durchgesetzt haben die sich ja nicht,sodass es halt mehr auf c64 vs. Amiga vs Atari hinauslief.


btw kennt noch wer die Happy Computer mit unserem Heinrich Lenhardt und Boris"Monkey Island" Schneider? hach is das lange her xD

so nu aber genug ot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam28 (25. März 2009)

Ist ja heftig, wenn man auf der WoW-Wiki Seite ist hat man eher das Gefühl auf einer Warhammer Seite zu sein, da merkt man kaum das es Werbung ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist auf jeden Fall gut das für War geworben wird.


----------



## HGVermillion (25. März 2009)

Das dachte ich mir zuerst auch so, man geht auf die WoW Wiki seite, und siehe da, es geht fast vor lauter Warhammerwerbung unter das dort ein Wiki für WoW ist.


----------



## Norjena (25. März 2009)

Nur was dähmlich ist, es häufen sich die Beschwerben weil der Patcher mit einem Rest Account anscheinend nicht geht, sowas wirft dann wirklich extrem schlechtes Licht auf das Spiel.


----------



## Xondor (25. März 2009)

Eher peinlich und erbärmlich als genial.


----------



## Sichel_1983 (25. März 2009)

Ich finde die Werbung ebenfalls gut gelungen, natürlich muss man schauen wie man an neue Kunden kommt.
Und es zeigt auch, das es gar nicht so bergab geht mit WAR, sonst würden die nicht so einen Aufwand betreiben...


----------



## Pymonte (25. März 2009)

Vielleicht gibts ja bald neben dem FanFiction Wettbewerb und Guide Wettbewerb auch ein Werbe und PR Wettbewerb im offiziellen Forum ^^


----------



## abszu (25. März 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts ja bald neben dem FanFiction Wettbewerb und Guide Wettbewerb auch ein Werbe und PR Wettbewerb im offiziellen Forum ^^



Achnaja.... in Sachen Warhammer fällt mir nur ne Abwandlung eines Sprichworts ein: *Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, wirbt sichs völlig ungeniert*!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (25. März 2009)

Xondor schrieb:


> Eher peinlich und erbärmlich als genial.



Begründung?


----------



## heretik (25. März 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Begründung?



WoW-Spieler, nehme ich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagkul (25. März 2009)

Na ja gestern, bei meinem Schamanen Twink lvl 1 droppte eine Brust für Schwarzork und ich tat was ich immer tue, einen Spieler suchen der es brauchen kann. 
Als ich es ihm gab sagte er, _“danke, aber ich teste nur mal, bin eigentlich WoW spieler”_ …… während ich erwiderte _“macht nichts, viel spaß beim testen”_

Also vielleicht hat den ein oder anderen doch die Neugier gepackt, also seid immer schön freundlich und hilfsbereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich zumindest habe sicherlich einen vorbildlichen Eindruck hinterlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gruß Shagkul


----------



## kekei (25. März 2009)

du bist ein wahrer engel in dieser dunkelen und traurigen welt shagkul *.*
nett sein schadet eigendlich nie...
um mal zum thema zu kommen:
klasse sache! ist zwar nicht der coup des jahres-wie von manchen behauptet- aber eine sehr gute idee um die leute aufmerksam zu machen.

wobei ich seit 14~ tagen kein war mehr spiele, hab momentan leicht die lust verloren und habe sowieso anderes zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mal schauen ob ich dann war weiter spiele oder ragnarok online (gz zum geburtstag!, klasse spiel!) wieder auspacke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayed (25. März 2009)

Ich lach mich schlapp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Nichmals wegen der Werbung sondern eher wegen der Reaktionen der WoW Community die sich selbst mal wieder  in ihr "Kiddy" Klischee(?) rückt . 

Wenn ich aber schon sowas lese:


> We as a World of Warcraft community ought to be able to throw together a united front, or a blacklist of some sort on Warhammer Online ad supported sites until they are removed from WoW content.


kann ich einfach nur mit einem breiten grinsen WAR starten.


----------



## minimitmit (25. März 2009)

ZOMFG!
Das sind dann die Ober - Fanboyz^^
Aber btw nette Werbung, sieht ganz ansprechend aus.


----------



## Gimster (26. März 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Um die Frage des TE zu beantworten:
> Wenn man sich aktuelle, verzweifelte Werbeaktionen ansieht, dann ja, scheint nach Ansicht der Entwickler dem Spiel langsam die Luft auszugehen.
> Denn sowas kostet Geld, und das schmeißt man als Betrieb nicht raus, wenn man sich nicht auch Erfolg davon verspricht. Und auf solche Art WoW Spieler ködern zu wollen, nunja, lässt auf einiges an Verzweiflung schließen.
> Oder da hat jemand ne Marketingposition inne, der in seiner Ausbildung zuviel gezockt hat, WoW oder so,... ^^





Ja, diese böse böse Werbeaktion…



Ich denke das sowohl WAR als auch WoW von normalen Menschen gespielt wird, vom Arbeitslosen bis zum Rektor,  welche Werbung im Normalfall kaum kümmert, für was auch immer! (Ich spiele WAR, mein erstes MMO, bin total begeistert, wäre aber vermutlich auch auf WoW so rein gekippt…)


Den normalen MMO Spieler wird es kaum kümmern was für eine Werbung wo geschaltet wird, für den sogenannten Fanboy allerdings ist es bestimmt ein Schlag ins Gesicht, dementsprechend wird er sich auch sicher darüber aufregen. (Ich fand es auch witzig das Ronald McDonald bei Burgerking isst, wenn ich mich auch nicht für eines der Lokale entscheiden könnte, insofern finde ich auch die Werbeaktion von Mythic witzig und sie haben schließlich ihr Ziel erreicht…)



@ Mithriwan


*) Ich rege mich über nichts auf das WoW tut, ich spiele WAR! Warum regt es dich so auf?

*) Ich spiele WAR seit knapp einem halben Jahr und hab noch nie eine WoW Seite angeklickt, würde ich WoW Spielen wäre es umgekehrt! Was bewegt dich in nen WAR Forum zu posten und zu lesen wenn ich schon oft nicht die Lust habe alles im WAR Forum zu lesen?

*) Warum ist das für dich so schlimm das Mythic auf WoW Seiten wirbt? (nur weil geschätzt weit über 50% der WAR Spieler von WoW kommen? Realistisch vermutlich weit mehr, in der Gilde in welcher ich mich befinde kenne ich von den über hundert Membern nur zwei neben mir die nicht von WoW kommen, darum muss ich leider immer wieder mal nachfragen wenn von z. B. bg's die Rede ist, ich kannte nur sz's...)

*) Warum schreibst du immer wieder EUER/UNSER Spiel? Ich spiele das was mir Spaß macht und lass mich ungern in ne Schublade stecken…!



MfG


----------



## Mithriwan (26. März 2009)

Aufregen ist anders.
Und es ging mir ja um die Reaktionen hier, wo sich die Bezeichnung "genial" in Bezug auf diese Aktion schon mit der Zielgruppe der Werbung laut Bekundungen vieler WAR Fans selbst schneiden würde.
Alles nachzulesen in den Posts die schon geschrieben wurden, versuch dich mal dran.

Eine Frage hätt ich dann aber auch noch:
Warum so ne dicke Schrift, meinste man könnte dich sonst übersehen oder wie? ^^


----------



## Evíga (26. März 2009)

> Yo Dawg I heard you like WoW so we put WoW ads in your WoW website so you can buy WoW while you play WoW
> 
> Oh wait...



i lol'd ^^


----------



## Hamstax (26. März 2009)

Evíga schrieb:


> i lol'd ^^



i lol'd in reallife too


----------



## Nachtglanz (26. März 2009)

http://www.mmo-champion.com/

Hier ist nun auch ab und an oben im Eck Warhammer Werbung zu finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (26. März 2009)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> http://www.mmo-champion.com/
> 
> Hier ist nun auch ab und an oben im Eck Warhammer Werbung zu finden.
> 
> ...


lustig find ich auch die warhammerwerbung auf southparkstudios.com^^
bezüglich der beliebten wowfolge auch nochmal ein kleiner seitenhieb xD


----------



## Lurka (26. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mhm, ich denke auch, dass dort recht viel Geld geflossen sein muss, denn die Seiten müssen hinterher mit dem Konsequenzen leben und jeder der die WoW-Community auch nur annähernd kennt weiß, dass sie solche Dinge gerne hochschaukelt (wohl gemerkt nicht alle... es müssen sich ja nur 50 Leute aufregen und kräftig Radau machen, damit man es wahr nimmt).



Welche Konsequenzen sollen sie denn fürchten? Die paar Kids die nun mit dem Fuss stampfend vorm PC rumwackeln? 

Net wirklich. Und ganz ehrlich, die "hochschaukler" können mir mal was anderes schaukeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elicios (26. März 2009)

Möchte nur mal wissen, wie Ihr darauf kommt, dass hier viel Geld geflossen ist? Das sind alles kleine Seiten mit relativ wenig Page Impressions, geschweige mit Unique Users. Da fließt nicht viel knete!

Von der Kampagne selber halte ich nicht viel. 0815 halt! Aber der Virale Marketing Aspekt, ist nicht schlecht! Zumindest wird sogar hier in Deutschland über eine Englische Kampagne gesprochen


----------



## HGVermillion (26. März 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Möchte nur mal wissen, wie Ihr darauf kommt, dass hier viel Geld geflossen ist? Das sind alles kleine Seiten mit relativ wenig Page Impressions, geschweige mit Unique Users. Da fließt nicht viel knete!


Warten wir ab bis wieder eine Werbefirman die falschen Kabel verknüpft und die Warhammerwerbung im offizielen WoW Forum kommt ^^


----------



## Gortek (26. März 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Zumindest wird sogar hier in Deutschland über eine Englische Kampagne gesprochen



Soso, macht man das also bei euch in Deutschland. 
Hier in der Schweiz nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## EisblockError (26. März 2009)

Ich find das einfach dreist von Mythic. diese kostenlosen Seite müssen ja auch irgendwie an ihr Geld kommen aber Mythic...


----------



## Pymonte (26. März 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich find das einfach dreist von Mythic. diese kostenlosen Seite müssen ja auch irgendwie an ihr Geld kommen aber Mythic...



Sinn? Wo ist das dreist? Die kaufen ne Werbefläche und gut ists. Wo ist das bitte dreist? ist ja nicht so, das sie die Flächen illegal platziert hätten


----------



## Norjena (26. März 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich find das einfach dreist von Mythic. diese kostenlosen Seite müssen ja auch irgendwie an ihr Geld kommen aber Mythic...



Blizzard macht seid 5 Jahren auch fast allen Fanwebsiten anderer Spiele Werbung für ihr ach so tolles MMO.....

Und KEINER regt sich drüber auf, aber sobald mal ne anderen Firma das macht regen sich viele auf, lass mich raten die spielst auch WoW?

Warum regen sich über sowas nur Wowler auf wenn Spieler von anderen Spielen dazu 100mal mehr Grund hätten?


----------



## Ilunadin (26. März 2009)

Warum kann man in der heutigen Zeit nichtmal über was grinsen,ohne dass sich jemand provoziert oder ausgestochen fühlt?   (Erinnert mich immer so an die Kirchweih in Städten..Man kommt mit Freunden zum Autoscooter ,sieht sich ein wenig um ,muss grinsen weil jemand was lustiges sagt und zack kommt dir so ein cooler,durch und durch gestählter Kerl entgegen und sagt: "Ey alda was machst du meine Freundin an? Verpiss dich du H****sohn")

Und warum darf man nichtmehr das spielen was einem Spaß macht,ohne von jemand anderem die Pest auf den Hals gewünscht zu bekommen?


Und das wichtigste: Warum haben sie das Kinderschokoladenverpackungskind geändert?




Um kein Offtopic zu haben: Also ich finds witzig auf ner WoW-Fanseite ,WAR-Banne rzu sehen...und die Beiträge sind sowieso das Beste an dem Ganzen!Trotzdem nur Platz 2,gleich hinter der Goldwerbung im offiziellen WoW-Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (26. März 2009)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Warum haben sie das Kinderschokoladenverpackungskind geändert?


Um dem Standart zu entsprechen, heutzutage hat kein 9-13 Jähriges Kind mehr solche weißen Zähne ^^ 

Und das mit der Pest ist halt der pure Neid, mir haben sie heute auch schon die Pest gewünscht, ich hab in den Faulgallenhöhlen zum ersten mal Tanken dürfen, was soll ich sagen, Wachposten Schultern und die Brust abgestaubt, das hat der "Ich gehe seid Monaten in die Instanzen und sehe kein Teil" Fraktion in der Gilde nicht gerade erfreut.


----------



## sTereoType (26. März 2009)

Man hat dir innerhalb der Gilde die pest für sone lappalie gewünscht? oO
bezüglich der goldwerbung bei der offi wow seite muss ich illunadin recht geben, mehr fail geht garnicht xD
da mir garnichts mehr zu eigentlichen thema einfältl und mir mein post zu kurz vorkommt: wie istn das verhältniss von order destro auf carroburg?


----------



## Norjena (26. März 2009)

Was ich gehört hab, Destro war in der Überzahl aber bekommt übel aufs Maul und viele haben keine Lust mehr.

Obs zutrifft ka, spiele nicht dort.


----------



## HGVermillion (26. März 2009)

Nicht direkt die Pest, aber der das ein oder andere "elende Glückskind" ist schon angekommen ^^


----------



## Lorghi (26. März 2009)

Immer wenn in irgendwelchen Medien-"Diskussionen" behauptet wird, daß WoW süchtig macht (wobei man WoW auch durch jedes andere MMORPG ersetzen könnte, hätte es so einen kommerziellen Status) hab ich mich tierisch aufgeregt. Weil ichs für Stuss halte. Wenn ich aber sehe, wie sich manch ein Spieler dieses Games angesichts solcher Werbeaktionen angegriffen fühl....meine Fresse, vielleicht steckt doch n Körnchen Wahrheit drin. Mit gesundem Menschenverstand lässt sich das jedenfalls nicht erklären.

Ich finde die Aktion witzig, Mythic scheint dieses "WAR is everywhere" Prinzip ernst zu nehmen & das ganze war sicherlich auch n bissl provokant gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch witziger sind allerdings die Reaktionen darauf, sowohl hier im Buffed Forum (wobei ich da nichts anderes erwartet habe, leider) als auch auf den "betroffenen" Seiten. Witzig & gnadenlos dämlich!


----------



## sTereoType (26. März 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Was ich gehört hab, Destro war in der Überzahl aber bekommt übel aufs Maul und viele haben keine Lust mehr.
> 
> Obs zutrifft ka, spiele nicht dort.


mist, ich wollt doch kein winnerteamjoiner werden >.< wie stehts mit drakenwald?

edit: auf drakenwald wär das mit dem wtj ja noch schlimmer -.-


----------



## HGVermillion (26. März 2009)

Naja, im moment verteilt die Order kräftig Prügel, liegt aber auch daran das Gott und die Welt ihre Feuerzauberertwinks ausgräbt, und alles im AE zu einem Häufchen Asche verbrennt.
Vll mögen wir momentan mehr sein, motivierter sind die Ordler.


----------



## Kaderian (27. März 2009)

Das ist echt ne feine Sache.
Das find ich am besten

Wowinterface


----------



## Tohr1 (27. März 2009)

Ich denke War oder WoWInterface wird da noch von Blizzard Ärger bekommen.

Wenn ich mir die Werbung so anschaue da glaube ich das War mal neue server Braucht desshalb der Sche*ß.

Da kann man ja echt sehen wie Tief ein Spiel Sinken kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



SAG ZU WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 UND ZU WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (27. März 2009)

Tohr1 schrieb:


> Ich denke War oder WoWInterface wird da noch von Blizzard Ärger bekommen.



Irgendwie graut mir davor später mal davon abhängig zu sein, dass mir Leute wie du meine Rente zahlen. Soviel Weltfremdheit wie von den WoW-Jüngern in Bezug auf diese Werbeaktion von WAR ist mir schon lange nicht mehr untergekommen, Im Vergleich dazu stehen glatzköpfige Fußball-Hooligans ja mit beiden Beinen fest im Leben und haben kreischende 11jährige Tokio-Hotel-Girlies einen gesunden Bezug zu ihrer Lieblingsgruppe.

Entgegen euren feuchten Träumen gehört Blizzard noch nicht das gesamte Internet. Und eurer heldenhafter Einsatz für WoW und gegen WAR wird von Blizzard auch nicht mit exklusiven Ingame-Gegenständen oder dem virtuellen Ritterschlag gewürdigt werden. Außerdem hat dadurch euch Blizzard auch nicht mehr lieb, ebensowenig wie eure Mitspieler. Warum also macht Ihr euch zum Vollheinz, indem Ihr rumkreischt wie kleine Mädchen? Um zu beweisen, wie verzweifelt Ihr eurem Spiel verfallen seid?

Wenn irgend jemand tatsächlich vorhätte zu beweisen, wie schädlich Achievement-orientierte Onlinespiele für Jugendliche sind, dann müsste man ihm nur nen Link zu dem Thread hier und den damit verbundenen Weiterführungen in die betreffenden WoW-Foren zukommen lassen. Da hätten Fokus und co wieder Stoff für Monate.


----------



## Jonish (27. März 2009)

alles schön und gut heretik, ich stimm dir auch vollkommen zu.
aber irgendwann müssen wir diesen armen geschöpfen helfen.
wir müssen sie von ihrem leid erlösen.
irgendwie tun mir die kleinen schon leid so wie die hier immer runtergebuttert werden.

ach egal....


----------



## heretik (27. März 2009)

Jonish schrieb:


> alles schön und gut heretik, ich stimm dir auch vollkommen zu.
> aber irgendwann müssen wir diesen armen geschöpfen helfen.



Bei den meisten ist es einfach ne pubertäre Phase, in der man sich halt irgendwie beweisen will. Da kommen Online-Errungenschaften ganz recht.
Ein Problem wird es dann, wenn aus den Teenagern, die ohnehin nix zu tun haben den ganzen Tag, irgendwann junge Erwachsene werden, die immer noch nichts anderes machen den ganzen Tag, oder frustrierte Erwachsene, die die klar lösbaren Herausforderungen einer Scheinwelt den nicht so einfach zu lösenden Problemen der realen Welt vorziehen. Dann ist es ein echtes Problem. Beschränkt sich natürlich nicht auf WoW, aber als Branchenführer und als Spiel mit den niedrigsten Hardwareanforderungen in Kombination mit dem unendlichen PvE-Achievement-Inhalten ist das Spiel halt perfekt dafür geeignet.

Ich meine, in meiner Generation waren wir als Jugendliche auch ziemlich blöd, aber es gab kein Internet, über das Unternehmen unsere Orientierungslosigkeit ausnutzen konnten. Und gottlob auch keine Internetforen, in denen wir unsere Blödheit in die ganze Welt hinausschreien konnten.


----------



## Shintuargar (27. März 2009)

Ihr hängt euch aber auch gleich an den Extrembeispielen auf. Ich wette, dem Großteil ist es völlig egal.

Am Rande erwähnt hatte die Seite eines mir bekannten Raids nun auch WAR-Werbung auf ihrer Seite (haben ein Template verwendet). Das bestätigt meine Vermutung, dass sich nicht alle ihre Werbung aussuchen können. Ich glaube momentan sogar, selbst Mythic weiß nicht genau wo ihre Werbung überall zu sehen ist.


----------



## heretik (27. März 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Ihr hängt euch aber auch gleich an den Extrembeispielen auf. Ich wette, dem Großteil ist es völlig egal.



Klar ist es dem Großteil wurscht, genauso wie der Großteil der WoW-Zocker ganz normale Menschen und funktionierende Mitglieder der Gesellschaft sind.

Nur wird durch die immense Menge an WoW-Zockern auch ein kleiner Prozentsatz an verbissenen und weltfremden Problemfällen zu einer beachtlichen Nettozahl. Und da gerade diese Klientel sich am lautstärksten in Foren äußert, entsteht halt schnell ein unschönes Bild einer Community.


----------



## Jonish (27. März 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Ich glaube momentan sogar, selbst Mythic weiß nicht genau wo ihre Werbung überall zu sehen ist.



also das glaube ich nicht. Bei einem Unternehmen dieser Größe und ich spreche hier mal von EA, weil ich nicht glaub das die Werbungsschaltungen direkt über Mythic laufen, wird es sicherlich eine riesige Marketingabteilung geben die bis ins kleinste Detail weiß wo welche Werbung läuft.
Die Idee der Werbung auf WoW-Fanseiten stammt vielleicht von Mythic selbst, aber die Abwicklung und die Finanzierung wird sicherlich über EA laufen.
Und auch wenn da nur 1-2 Praktikanten sitzten die täglich Archivieren wo wann welche Werbung anfängt zu laufen und wo wann welche Werbung aufhört. Kenn die trotzdem jeden einzelenen Pixel ihrer Werbefläche im WWW.


----------



## Shintuargar (27. März 2009)

Ich meinte damit, zwischen EA/Mythic und der platzierten Werbung eine Werbefirma sitzt, die das managed. Ich denke, EA hat nicht mehr getan als diese Werbung bei dieser Firma in Auftrag zu geben. Die bezahlen dann dafür, dass die Firma dafür sorgt die Werbung ordnungsgemäß zu platzieren (hier natürlich auf Seiten die mit Onlinespielen zu tun haben). Ich denke, die WAR-Werbung findet man auch auf den anderen Seiten, die von MMOs handeln.

Das sich EA/Mythic direkt an die WoW-Seiten gewendet hat und Geld dafür geboten hat, dass man ihre Werbung dort sehen kann glaube ich nicht.

Soll heißen, die Firma stellt Webseiten Werbefläche zur Verfügung, wo die Seiten dann je nach Views/Klicks vergütet werden. Die Seitenbetreiber haben nur bedingt Einfluss drauf, was da zu sehen ist (sollte also nur wegen der Zielgruppe passen). Man kann die Firma dazwischen sozusagen als Vermittler sehen. Die einen wollen für ihr Produkt werben, und die Werbefirma hat die Werbefläche dafür.

Das sind natürlich nur Vermutungen aus meinen Erfahrungen mit meiner Webseite und Bannerwerbung. Ich konnte seinerzeit zwar das Themengebiet Sport und Fussball eingrenzen, trotzdem hätte es sein können Werbung von Bayern München zu bekommen).


----------



## Elicios (27. März 2009)

Um hier mal ein paar Missverständnisse aus der Welt zu räumen!

1.	Myhtic schaltet keine Werbung
2.	EA Schaltet nicht direkt Werbung
3.	Die zuständige Mediaagentur schaltet die Werbung!
4.	Die Schaltung von Werbung ist des Vermarkters täglich Brot!
5.	Die Schaltung von Werbung ist existenziell notwendig für das Überleben einer Firma wie EA oder der Webseitbetreiber

Nur weil es eine WoW Seite ist, heißt dies nicht, dass diese Seiten kein Geld verdienen dürfen! Wenn es Blizzard wichtig wäre, hätten sie auf den besagten Seiten Exklusivrechte! Haben Sie nicht, also ist es Ihnen auch egal, ob und wie so eine Seite überlebt!

Wenn sich einer hier tangiert das ein Unternehmen auf einer Zielgruppenorientierten Internetseite Werbung schaltet, hat das System der Marktwirtschaft nicht im Geringsten verstanden oder wird dies hoffentlich noch in der Schule durchnehmen.

WoW & WAR sind Produkte, mehr nicht!


----------



## Thedynamike (27. März 2009)

Was zum Teufel ist an ner Werbeeinbledung so schlimm?
Auf Medal of Honor Seiten wird auch Werbung für Call of Duty gemacht und da fährt auch keiner so aus der Haut.

Alle WoW-Spieler die sich darüber aufregen haben ne komische Sichtweise. Alle WAR-Spieler, die sich darüber freuen aber auch? Glaub ihr, dass nur weil jemand diese Werbung sieht, direkt loszieht und das Spiel kauft? Ihr rennt auch nicht in jeder Werbeunterbrechung zu Supermarkt und kauft alle Produkte die dort angepriesen werden.


----------



## doggystyle (27. März 2009)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Ihr rennt auch nicht in jeder Werbeunterbrechung zu Supermarkt und kauft alle Produkte die dort angepriesen werden.



Wie... nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich wunder mich immer, warum nur meine Bude aus allen Nähten platzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (27. März 2009)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Was zum Teufel ist an ner Werbeeinbledung so schlimm?
> Auf Medal of Honor Seiten wird auch Werbung für Call of Duty gemacht und da fährt auch keiner so aus der Haut.
> 
> Alle WoW-Spieler die sich darüber aufregen haben ne komische Sichtweise. Alle WAR-Spieler, die sich darüber freuen aber auch? Glaub ihr, dass nur weil jemand diese Werbung sieht, direkt loszieht und das Spiel kauft? Ihr rennt auch nicht in jeder Werbeunterbrechung zu Supermarkt und kauft alle Produkte die dort angepriesen werden.



Es geht nicht nur ums kaufen, sondern ums testen, es gibt auch in den Supermärkten immer wieder Stände mit Gratisfutter und trinken, und dort stehen die Leute gerne mal Schlange.

WoWspieler scheinen wirklich die einzigen zu sein die sich extrem über so etwas aufregen. Ich trinke gerne Pepsicoala, an Weihnachten kommt aber Coca Werbung, soll ich jetzt durchdrehen und den Fernseher kaputthauen und den Sender verklagen weil mir die Werbung nicht passt?


----------



## Ascían (27. März 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> WoWspieler scheinen wirklich die einzigen zu sein die sich extrem über so etwas aufregen. Ich trinke gerne Pepsicoala, an Weihnachten kommt aber Coca Werbung, soll ich jetzt durchdrehen und den Fernseher kaputthauen und den Sender verklagen weil mir die Werbung nicht passt?



In den USA würden dir durchaus Chancen anzurechnen sein, vorausgesetzt du kannst irreparable geistige Schäden durch die unerwartete Cola-Werbung geltend machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (27. März 2009)

Zeigt mir eher wie verzweifelt die sind. ^^


----------



## sTereoType (27. März 2009)

Hexenmeister schrieb:


> Zeigt mir eher wie verzweifelt die sind. ^^


verstehe.... und bei den wow werbefilmen wollten sich die blizz bosse schon das leben nehmen...
(obwohl die schauspieler wahrscheinlich wirklich verzweifelt waren da mit zu machen^^)


----------



## HGVermillion (27. März 2009)

Ruhe da oben, Ozzy war geil drauf, liegt aber warscheinlich noch an den Hexer Genen in mir ^^


----------



## sTereoType (27. März 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Ruhe da oben, Ozzy war geil drauf, liegt aber warscheinlich noch an den Hexer Genen in mir ^^


was? wie? ozzy? ^^


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (27. März 2009)

Ich meinte verzweifelt wegen der Plattform, nicht wegen der Werbetatsache an sich.
Bitte demnächst lesen ^^


----------



## sTereoType (27. März 2009)

Hexenmeister schrieb:


> Ich meinte verzweifelt wegen der Plattform, nicht wegen der Werbetatsache an sich.
> Bitte demnächst lesen ^^


macht deine aussage nicht besser.
wo sollte man denn deiner meinung nach werbung machen? ein großteil des mmorpgs clientel(das auch bezahlt, also f2p-spiele außen vor) spielt nun mal wow, warum da also keine werbung schalten?


----------



## HGVermillion (27. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> was? wie? ozzy? ^^


Ozzy Ostbourne spielt im neuesten einen Hexenmeister, und bekommt da vom Lichking ordentlich auf die Glocke, wieso war das Video kein Warnsignal was uns mit dem Todesritter erarten wird :/



Hexenmeister schrieb:


> Ich meinte verzweifelt wegen der Plattform, nicht wegen der Werbetatsache an sich.
> Bitte demnächst lesen ^^


Würde ich nicht sagen, läuft ganz einfach, wer mehr Zahlt der bekommt auch bessere Plätze, und EA kann es sich leisten gut zu bezahlen wenn es dafür ein paar 1000 Kunden mehr geben könnte.


----------



## sTereoType (27. März 2009)

ozzy hat auch nen spot gemacht? xD
als jäger mit fledermauspet hät er bestimmt auch seinen style gehabt^^


----------



## ManicK (28. März 2009)

ein verzweifelter schlag von nem zwerg gegen einen riesen...

ich denke nicht das mythic dahinter steckt... eher ea.


----------

